

Our affiliate scheme is back - 10% on new orders and 5% recurring commissions - andyhart
https://customers.hartserver.net/referrals/
Want to make some extra cash? Our affiliate scheme is back, and it's even better than before. You'll receive 10% commission on every new order you refer to us, plus the person you're referring will also receive 10% off their first order. Even better, we'll keep on giving you 5% commission every single time a referred order is successfully renewed, so you can keep on earning. We pay commission out in full every month to a bank account or via PayPal, and unlike other affiliate schemes there's no minimum withdrawal limit.<p>You can be set up and referring people within minutes simply by logging in or registering with us. It's free and you don't even need to have any services with us. More information is available on our Customer Centre at https://customers.hartserver.net/referrals/ where you can also find your unique affiliate URL.<p>Happy referring!
======
andyhart
Want to make some extra cash? Our affiliate scheme is back, and it's even
better than before. You'll receive 10% commission on every new order you refer
to us, plus the person you're referring will also receive 10% off their first
order. Even better, we'll keep on giving you 5% commission every single time a
referred order is successfully renewed, so you can keep on earning. We pay
commission out in full every month to a bank account or via PayPal, and unlike
other affiliate schemes there's no minimum withdrawal limit.

You can be set up and referring people within minutes simply by logging in or
registering with us. It's free and you don't even need to have any services
with us. More information is available on our Customer Centre at
<https://customers.hartserver.net/referrals/> where you can also find your
unique affiliate URL.

Happy referring!

